# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Если мне не понравится Windows 10, могу ли я вернуться к предыдущей версии Windows?

## DEL

Да, можно. Мы надеемся, что вам понравятся все функции Windows 10. Однако если это не так, в течение месяца после установки обновления на своем устройстве вы сможете вернуться к предыдущей версии Windows. 

microsoft.com

----------

